# Passengers of car threw eggs at me & friend when out cycling.



## Mr_Kipling (2 Nov 2014)

I was out for a ride with a close friend of mine who has not been on a bike in a years.
All of a sudden and for no reason, two vehicles ( A 2009 Black Ford Ranger E17NAY & A 2008 White Ford Transit MA08FHZ) passed us and threw 3 eggs in total at us. I've had water balloons, snowballs and fireworks throw at me before but never eggs.
Kind of strange because as they overtook us they gave plenty of room, the Black Rord ranger almost hit the on coming car. I wont bother reporting this to the police.
It's a shame because the friend I was with has been driving for about 15 years and wanted to get into cycling again, & I hope this has not put him off.
I always ride with my GoPro and here is the video. (I know it is hard to see the reg in the youtube video, but on the original copy on my computer it is clear)


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2014)

Check the registrations of both vehicles!


----------



## Kookas (2 Nov 2014)

He obviously went equipped and you can see he overtook the car in front too which makes me wonder if he threw an egg at that as well. I've seen it happen. But obviously it's all a lot less horrible on a windscreen.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Nov 2014)

Looks like an assault with battery eggs.

Are you sure the vehicle wasn't a Free Ranger?


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2014)

As you already know the reg numbers and the clip only shows vehicles passing you safely. I am wondering why you bothered posting the clip and not just an explanation.

I would report this to the police. They can quite easily give these people a call to warn them of their actions and they may realise that they can get caught.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

The stupidity of some people knows no bounds. What a waste of eggs!


----------



## young Ed (2 Nov 2014)

our chickens our laying more eggs than we can cope with and i think i may just have found the perfect use of these, i carry them in my jersey pocket and then on a hot day when a car has it's windows wound down and as it overtakes too close i egg the inside of their car!

seriously though, what the fark!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2014)

Report it. Several potential offences there. S4POA, placing an object on or above a highway which could endanger a user of that highway, etc.


----------



## Brandane (2 Nov 2014)

Egg throwing seems to be the new way of extorting treats money from the vulnerable members of society at halloween. When gangs of local yoofs knock your door to "trick or treat", you pay up in cash or your windows get egged.

I was driving a lorry from Aberdeen to Glasgow on Friday night. Due to roadworks I had to divert through Perth town centre. Driving along a street about 9pm I saw a group of about 30 local worthies out "enjoying" halloween. Next thing they ran at the lorry and I was pelted with eggs. A lot of them! Windscreen and both side windows were covered in egg. Little ba5tards. Fortunately it was raining so the worst washed off .


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Nov 2014)

I shrug a lot of things off but having a missile of any sort thrown at me from a car would be reported to the police .


----------



## young Ed (2 Nov 2014)

Brandane said:


> Egg throwing seems to be the new way of extorting treats money from the vulnerable members of society at halloween. When gangs of local yoofs knock your door to "trick or treat", you pay up in cash or your windows get egged.
> 
> I was driving a lorry from Aberdeen to Glasgow on Friday night. Due to roadworks I had to divert through Perth town centre. Driving along a street about 9pm I saw a group of about 30 local worthies out "enjoying" halloween. Next thing they ran at the lorry and I was pelted with eggs. A lot of them! Windscreen and both side windows were covered in egg. Little ba5tards. Fortunately it was raining so the worst washed off .


lets hope this doesn't happen when i get my landy as they have the latest ventilation features 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Nov 2014)

Yes, @Mr_Kipling , report this fowl deed to the police!

Sorry, couldn't help myself, but I am serious about the reporting bit, although I can't see the police doing much about it, given the video's really not that clear.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Nov 2014)

Egg puns are no yoke


----------



## jazzkat (2 Nov 2014)

The local shops around here say they wont sell eggs to the local youths on the run up to halloween.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2014)

The video shows nothing of evidential value. But a call from the police might make them understand that they are being filmed. Even if they claim not to be involved.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Nov 2014)

There is evidence that when more than one person is in the car, then they will egg each other on into committing fowl play


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Nov 2014)

Video was very artistic though, almost poultry in motion


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Nov 2014)

More seriously... it is entirely likely that this will be repeated and if the cyclist is less skilled or hit in the face, there is a real chance of losing control

There is also the chance this has already happened to someone else

Even if they can do nothing but have a quiet word, the vehicles will be marked, and if it is a repeated offence than issuing a "Section 59" to the OWNER of the vehicle is a possibility


----------



## compo (2 Nov 2014)

There was one of those "warnings" doing the rounds on Facebook a few weeks ago. If you get an egg thrown at your windscreen don't stop, and dont use your wipers as it will just smear the egg and make the screen opaque. The warning was that yobs are doing it to get cars to stop then the driver is being robbed. I have no idea what the actual level of risk is. I have never heard of it happening but on the face of it it could make sense.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2014)

Its happened to me a few years back, not nice. Report em


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Nov 2014)

Oh it looks like one of those penis extensions,the ones with macho names like Animal or something else equally stupid! Most of those things are driven by saddos either about 5ft short or with a 50 inch waist.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2014)

User13710 said:


> This happened to me once, after dark on a fairly quiet road near where I used to live. The vehicle must have passed me, turned around and come back. The egg hit me in the middle of my upper chest and exploded, and it really hurt. It was all the more frightening because I had no idea what I'd been hit with. The police weren't interested, even though I had a good idea who the (distinctive) vehicle belonged to.




And on a FNRttC remember...

We also had a bottle of piss thrown at the FNR peleton a few years back in lovely east end London....charming.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Nov 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> I was out for a ride with a close friend of mine who has not been on a bike in a years.
> All of a sudden and for no reason, two vehicles ( A 2009 Black Ford Ranger E17NAY & A 2008 White Ford Transit MA08FHZ) passed us and threw 3 eggs in total at us. I've had water balloons, snowballs and fireworks throw at me before but never eggs.
> Kind of strange because as they overtook us they gave plenty of room, the Black Rord ranger almost hit the on coming car. I wont bother reporting this to the police.
> It's a shame because the friend I was with has been driving for about 15 years and wanted to get into cycling again, & I hope this has not put him off.
> I always ride with my GoPro and here is the video. (I know it is hard to see the reg in the youtube video, but on the original copy on my computer it is clear)




I would report it, could hit the oncoming car next time, eejits


----------



## boydj (2 Nov 2014)

Please report this - it could have caused a very nasty accident.


----------



## S.Giles (2 Nov 2014)

About three years ago, I was hit on the arm by an egg thrown from a car. It hurt, and I would definitely have reported it to the police had I recorded the registration number.

Steve


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2014)

S.Giles said:


> About three years ago, I was hit on the arm by an egg thrown from a car. It hurt, and I would definitely have reported it to the police had I recorded the registration number.
> 
> Steve


Ditto  such a f*****g SHOCK


----------



## Crankarm (2 Nov 2014)

If you haven't reported this yet, it could be because you are suffering from shell shock.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (3 Nov 2014)

A few years back when both John and I were carrying a bit more weight, a passing motorist once chucked a packet of plain crisps at John. Though not as lethal as an egg it still gives you a fright.

We can laugh and make jokes about it now, it wasn't funny at the time.


----------



## cd365 (3 Nov 2014)

I would definitely report this, next time it could be a child, hit someone in the face and cause some serious damage.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Nov 2014)

Some bloke was killed in Leytonstone by a vegetable.


----------



## Davos87 (3 Nov 2014)

Glad you're ok though mate.
The people in those vehicles sound right oeufs?


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Nov 2014)

cd365 said:


> I would definitely report this, next time it could be a child, hit someone in the face and cause some serious damage.


I don't think anyone is going to throw a child at a cyclist


----------



## cd365 (3 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I don't think anyone is going to throw a child at a cyclist


You sure about that? It's a strange world we live in now!!


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2014)

Years ago I was riding my V-Max. Looking cool, very Dennis Hopperesque, when a car over took and the passenger threw out a fag end which landed in my lap. At the next set of lights I threw the still smouldering ciggie back through the car window.


----------



## subaqua (3 Nov 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Some bloke was killed in Leytonstone by a vegetable.


 

living there that doesn't surprise me whatever way it was that the vegetable killed him.


----------



## glenn forger (3 Nov 2014)

LONDON. Police are hunting a vegetable-flinging gang
after a man was killed by a turnip hurtled from a
passing car, an inquest was told yesterday. There
have been at least 23 incidents around the East End
of London where people have been hit by potatoes,
cabbages and melons tossed from moving vehicles.
Leslie Merry, 56, Leytonstone, East London, died
after being hit in the back by a turnip thrown from a
car on July 14. He sustained a punctured lung and a
rib which was fractured in three places. The death
was being linked to a spate of similar incidents,
including a jogger being seriously injured after
being hit by a cabbage.


----------



## Smurfy (3 Nov 2014)

Report it to police. Once reported the police will have a legitimate reason to pull them over and search their vehicle. If eggs are found on board they are in trouble.


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Nov 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Report it to police. Once reported the police will have a legitimate reason to pull them over and search their vehicle. If eggs are found on board they are in trouble.



Only if caught with egg on their face

Lets hope if the do get caught the police will make a eggsample of them


----------



## Mr_Kipling (3 Nov 2014)

Quick Update: The friend I was cycling with has reported this to the police, and they are investigating. He has a copy of the video and will drop it off at the police station. I won't be removing the video from youtube tho. If you cycle around Berkshire, Keep an eye out for the two vehicles and avoid them at all costs.

On the original video you can clearly see the rear seat passenger of the black truck chuck the egg.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Nov 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Some bloke was killed in Leytonstone by a vegetable.


Sorry, don't want to make light of it but I couldn't resist.


View: http://youtu.be/piWCBOsJr-w


----------



## Ganymede (3 Nov 2014)

Drago said:


> Years ago I was riding my V-Max. Looking cool, very Dennis Hopperesque, when a car over took and the passenger threw out a fag end which landed in my lap. At the next set of lights I threw the still smouldering ciggie back through the car window.


I can see the justice, but that could have caused a much worse accident. Friend of my mum's was driving his car with the window open in Canada - bloke in front in a convertible flicked his cig out and it landed inside Mum's mate's shirt. Nearly killed all of them. Obv, not good that you got the fag flicked at you in the first place.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Nov 2014)

Many, many years ago in a Galaxy far far away......... in Plymouth I used to commute on one of these :








One summer day the idiot in the car in front flicked out a cigarette that landed in my groin, and burnt a hole in my jeans, painful... but missed the family jewels

Being younger and less staid, I took umbrage at this... stopped, picked up said fag end caught up car, made a few immature comments to the driver and flicked the butt on to his back seat


----------



## Crankarm (4 Nov 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Some bloke was killed in Leytonstone by a vegetable.



Awful, was that the guy who was carrotted?


----------



## Crankarm (4 Nov 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Quick Update: The friend I was cycling with has reported this to the police, and they are investigating. He has a copy of the video and will drop it off at the police station. I won't be removing the video from youtube tho. If you cycle around Berkshire, Keep an eye out for the two vehicles and avoid them at all costs.
> 
> On the original video you can clearly see the rear seat passenger of the black truck chuck the egg.



Berkshire yokels eh ……. real rednecks.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I can see the justice, but that could have caused a much worse accident. Friend of my mum's was driving his car with the window open in Canada - bloke in front in a convertible flicked his cig out and it landed inside Mum's mate's shirt. Nearly killed all of them. Obv, not good that you got the fag flicked at you in the first place.



I think I'm on fairly safe ground in saying that the passenger who flicked her fag end at me, and to whom I returned it, wasn't driving the car so would have had a jolly old time trying to crash it.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Nov 2014)

As long as you aimed well, then. I hate fag ends, people seem to think that it being a fag means it somehow isn't litter.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2014)

I aimed pretty well. The car was stationary, making it even harder for the passenger to kick the driver out forcibly assume control, and then crash it.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Nov 2014)

Drago said:


> I aimed pretty well. The car was stationary, making it even harder for the passenger to kick the driver out forcibly assume control, and then crash it.


All this information sets my mind quite a rest.


----------

